# Savannah Ga South Channel



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

wensday was the coldest day ive ever fished. it only warmed up from the blood pressure risin' catchin' these...












thursday was warmer...


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Good sized haul there. You gonna pull a Meredith? Ask Alan what that means.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work. Congrats.


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice mess of fish both days. That should give you several good meals.


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

Wensday november 19th was a record breaking cold snap throughout the south. @05:30 temp. was at 27deg. in sav. with 10 to 15mph winds. we got to our first fishing spot at 07:00...the high got to @50deg. after 14:00...
this is my observations about the bite these two days. water temp. was 60deg. on both days. we fished our usual spots. the fish that bit our lines did so more differently than ive noticed before. I felt like little tugs almost like as if the weight had rolled over a shell or rock. Not very many hard snap tugs but more nibble,nibble..after the first few losses i started to let the nibble go one more nibble, then slow pull-reel. this started working because as soon as the pull-reel was going they tugged back and they were hooked.
the bite on the cork was different also. where as i was taught to count to 3 then reel it in was a slow count to 10 hope he dont let go...what looked like it was going to be some throwbacks turned out to be some of the better sized fish. We had some bigger pulls but i never set my hook because everything was setting itself, so I lost a few.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

whats up todd. nice catching dude.


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

where you been, man?
you here about Sam ramming his boat into Elba island bridge, about killing his buddy Justin? He just got out intensive care this past weekend. its a story.

You've got some big fishing equipment, right? I wrote about this http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58544 
you might be what i need for this. let me know if your interested. Sams buddy turned me onto this...Trey.


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

*Hey Lead*

Let me know when your ready to go pull that joker in! me and my friend have what will do the trick, we have up to 12 ots and there spooled with everything up to and including piano/marlin wire.


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

Todd, Chet, Troutman lets do this I will bring some equipment and tackle that should bring them up with no problem.


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

*Im Game*

Ill go whenever...Im unfortunately moving this weekend! and also have no access to a boat! I DONT think it would be a good idea to hook into this monster with in my Kayak...could actually be fun tho in the warmer months....may have to try it out 

After a few beers:beer::beer::fishing:


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

ledweightII said:


> where you been, man?
> you here about Sam ramming his boat into Elba island bridge, about killing his buddy Justin? He just got out intensive care this past weekend. its a story.
> 
> You've got some big fishing equipment, right? I wrote about this http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58544
> you might be what i need for this. let me know if your interested. Sams buddy turned me onto this...Trey.


here and there................. i heard about justin that was a bad deal.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

as far as the fish goes its probally a very large black drum that has developed a pattern over the years feeding under that old docking station. sometimes hes there sometimes hes not. one thing that you got to consider though is that the pilons are on a 15 degree angle so that means that when your up under there the bottom of the pilon is actually on the opposite side of the boat from were you see at the surface. 15 degree slope over 50 feet ............. think about it. should give you a better idea of were to put your bait so that you hook him in open water................................


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

your right...but definitely more than one there..it may not be a record breaker but there is absolutely no telling till someone brings'em up. maybe we can get a group of us that have boats together and make our way soon. Trey, Sam and me all have 15aluminum boats. I dont like screwin' around with those ships too much and neither does trey. Sam, well, he's got more money than sense. i figure we could try it with the right rigs. keepin' the boat in gear against the tide and see what happens. Everybody i take gets a good catch. i think its about me for a change. ive posted some good catches in the savannah news sports section lately but not of mine. I need a trophy like ive seen of yours.....now that i think about it ive never caught anything with Sam(smoochie)....one of my co-workers brought up a 3 1/2ft red on the south jetty. it got away before i got to bring the camera out...i got to move these next couple of days but im avaliable on the week days anytime. i work weekends...got to pick them days...i see where all kinds of great catches are happening. PM me sometime.


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

Weve seen sheepshead the size of a small car tire hanging around the top there just out of reach. this spot is crawlin' with big fish, weve all had hits on the same day. weve only gone two or three times just to come home empty handed with broke equipment.


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

emanuel said:


> Good sized haul there. You gonna pull a Meredith? Ask Alan what that means.


i forgot, remind me again where i will know them from.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Alan at River Supply. Tell him Emanuel told you to ask him about Meredith.


----------



## FISHINPOPS (Aug 5, 2007)

hey guys dont know what it could be but have poles will travel 
fishinpops


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

_m still waiting on someone to tell me where to meet them and there boat. I got some tackle needed to get em. If i have to ill Yak my self across to it yall got me crawlin with chill bumps_


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Im off Monday DEC 8th By the way


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm in the middle of moving....skreeechh....troutman, o.k...dang. PM me tonight. im sending you my phone number. we need bait....i would like to get some mullet 1st..there are some stripers i want to try and get...and i sees 'dem. just cant drive the boat and cast a net at the same time...both these places are failry close, kinda..im putin' my priorities in order


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

Trout MAn said:


> Im off Monday DEC 8th By the way


clear some of your messages it says it wont accept anymore. monday mornin'.......:fishing:


----------

